# Outside corners to two different baseboard rooms



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Terminate the moulding 1 1/2" before the corner.

Make a 45% back cut, and glue in a small filler piece.

The diagram would be looking down at the floor:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Terminate the moulding 1 1/2" before the corner.
> 
> Make a 45% back cut, and glue in a small filler piece.
> 
> The diagram would be looking down at the floor:


this is correct. It's called a self-return. Cut an outside 45 degree miter where you want the base to end, then the filler piece is made by cutting the opposite direction 45 degree miter as if you were going around a corner but then you cut it off flush to the wall....I dont know how to explain it any better...maybe someone could word it better for me...good luck.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Picture example of a self-return:


----------



## cygnusx1 (May 2, 2007)

I am sorry, I do not get it.
Cut the two different baseboards 45 in I get. What do I put on the corner after cutting? Corner trim (see picture)?

One thing I forgot to say is that the white (blue) baseboard is 8/16" while the 3" (red) brown baseboard & quarter-round is much thinner.
The brown represents corner trim.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You could install base shoe there...quarter round maybe?


----------



## downdraft (Dec 9, 2008)

*Plinths/how high?*

I installed 6" & 3/4" mop-boards (baseboards) made of birch in the home I just finished building. I routed a Victorian style design along the top edges, and added quarter-round along the floor edges.

I plan on cutting _*plinths*_ to the bottom of each door frame (which is also birch and 3" 1/2" wide) where the baseboards meet the door frame. The plinths will also have a similar routed edge.

Question: Would it be appropriate from an _esthetics_ point of view to make the plinths taller than the baseboards, say about 1"1/2" to 2" taller? Or the same size as the baseboard. I want this to look professional, and not like it was done by an amatuer (even tho I'm slightly this side of the amatuer rating :laughing. Nor do I want the plinths to compete with the baseboards.

THNX

Downdraft


----------

